

The Ghost Hosted Platform Is Now Open - krogsgard
http://blog.ghost.org/hosted-platform-open/

======
cardamomo
The pricing details, since it's not accessible without creating an account:

Mini: $5/month - 10,000 views/month - 1 blog

Small: $14/month - 50,000 views/month - 5 blogs

Medium: $36/month - 150,000 views/month - 15 blogs

Large: $80/month - 500,000 views/month - 30 blogs

